# Laufwerk zu laut...abstellen?



## lunar19 (12. Januar 2012)

Hey Leute,

ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt! Ich habe das folgende Problem, dass mein Laufwerk sehr laut ist  Da ich aber zum Beispiel für GTA EFLC immer ne DVD brauche, lass ich die drin, weil ich die immer wieder brauche und so liest das Laufwerk immer die DVD beim Hochfahren ein und erzeugt damit saumäßig Lärm...

Kann ich irgendwo einstellen, dass das Laufwerk erst startet, wenn ich es will, oder muss ich das so ertragen?! 

Gruß lunar


----------



## chris-gz (12. Januar 2012)

Oft liegen dem Laufwerk Treiber bei wodurch die Laufwerke leiser werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Du kannst ein Tool wie "CD-Bremse" installieren und die Lesegeschwindigkeit des Laufwerks drosseln (denn letztendlich braucht das Spiel keine Daten mehr von der DVD), dann ist sie unhörbar.


----------



## lunar19 (12. Januar 2012)

> Oft liegen dem Laufwerk Treiber bei wodurch die Laufwerke leiser werden.



Das Laufwerk ist schon etwas älter und aus einem Komplett-PC vonm meinem Vater...und der hat keine CDs mehr...



> Du kannst ein Tool wie "CD-Bremse" installieren und die  Lesegeschwindigkeit des Laufwerks drosseln (denn letztendlich braucht  das Spiel keine Daten mehr von der DVD), dann ist sie unhörbar.



Aber startet das auch schon beim Booten?

Gruß lunar


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

lunar19 schrieb:


> Aber startet das auch schon beim Booten?
> 
> Gruß lunar


 
Ich hab das Programm mal vor Jahren benutzt und da gab es eine Funktion dass es beim Systemstart mit läuft. Du kannst es aber auch in den Autostart Ordner reinpacken.
Frag mich aber nicht, ob das unter Windows Sieben 64bit läuft.


----------



## Redbull0329 (12. Januar 2012)

Nennt sich Windows Aufgabenplanung, da kannst du festlegen was beim Start angeht und was nicht.


----------



## GrimReaper1908 (12. Januar 2012)

Leute, das ist nicht die Antwort auf die Frage des TE.
Er will, dass das Laufwerk beim EINSCHALTEN des PCs leise ist.
Soweit ich weiß drehen die CD-Laufwerke beim Start nur dann auf Hochtouren, wenn das Laufwerk vor der Festplatte in der Bootreihenfolge steht. Schau doch mal nach, ob das bei dir auch so ist und schiebe das Laufwerk ggf. hinter die Festplatte.
Ansonsten gibt es zwar wie schon geschrieben diese netten Tools, welche meistens auch eine Autostartfunktion besitzen, diese funktionieren aber immer erst nach Windowsstart. Gleiches würde bei einem Treiber der Fall sein, auch wenn ich noch nie einen Treiber für ein CD-Laufwerk gesehen habe.

Grüße
GrimReaper1908


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

GrimReaper1908 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß drehen die CD-Laufwerke beim Start nur dann auf Hochtouren, wenn das Laufwerk vor der Festplatte in der Bootreihenfolge steht. Schau doch mal nach, ob das bei dir auch so


 
Das Laufwerk dreht nur dann auf, wenn auch was drin ist, sonst passiert nichts.
Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die ganze Zeit eine DVD drin ist, egal ob nun gespielt wird oder nicht.


----------



## lunar19 (12. Januar 2012)

> Das Laufwerk dreht nur dann auf, wenn auch was drin ist, sonst passiert nichts.
> Ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die ganze Zeit eine DVD drin ist, egal ob nun gespielt wird oder nicht.



Naja...ich brauch ja immer nur die eine 



> Soweit ich weiß drehen die CD-Laufwerke beim Start nur dann auf  Hochtouren, wenn das Laufwerk vor der Festplatte in der Bootreihenfolge  steht. Schau doch mal nach, ob das bei dir auch so ist und schiebe das  Laufwerk ggf. hinter die Festplatte.



Ok, mach ich gleich!



> Er will, dass das Laufwerk beim EINSCHALTEN des PCs leise ist.



Stimmt 

Gruß lunar


----------



## chregubr85 (12. Januar 2012)

Mach aus der DVD eine .iso Datei und binde diese in ein virtuelles Laufwerk (z.B. Daemon Tool lite). Damit brauchst du dann die DVD nicht mehr im Laufwerk.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:


> Mach aus der DVD eine .iso Datei und binde diese in ein virtuelles Laufwerk (z.B. Daemon Tool lite). Damit brauchst du dann die DVD nicht mehr im Laufwerk.


 
Wenn die DVD drin sein muss, weil da der Kopierschutz drauf ist, wird es nicht reichen davon eine ISO zu erstellen.


----------



## chregubr85 (12. Januar 2012)

Also bei uns in der Schweiz darf man, soweit ich weiss, Software die man gekauft hat auch Cracken. Bei euch ist das aber, glaube ich, verboten. *hüstel*


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Tja, die Schweiz ist eben die Schokoladenseite des Bodensees. 

Bei uns ist alles verboten, man darf nicht mal sein ehrlich verdientes Schwarzgeld in die Schweiz bringen.


----------



## chregubr85 (12. Januar 2012)

Wo führt uns diese Welt nur hin... Tztztz😉


----------



## Blutengel (12. Januar 2012)

Also ich persönlich bin heilfroh das das mit einem zu lauten Laufwerk bei mir der Geschichte angehört 

Das Plextor PX-L890SA ist extrem leise 

Bei Daten-DVDs hört man es zwar wenn es ausliest, aber bei Spiele DVDs, Filme schauen etc ist es extrem leise da es sich selbst etwas bremst.


----------



## der_knoben (12. Januar 2012)

chregubr85 schrieb:


> Mach aus der DVD eine .iso Datei und binde diese in ein virtuelles Laufwerk (z.B. Daemon Tool lite). Damit brauchst du dann die DVD nicht mehr im Laufwerk.


 Gerade Rockstar hat die Eigenschaft, dass der Kopierschutz so gut ist, dass er oftmals nicht mal die Originale DVD/CD unterstützt. Vom ISO Image ganz zu schweigen. Da lagen die Chancen damals noch schlechter.


----------



## chregubr85 (12. Januar 2012)

der_knoben schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade Rockstar hat die Eigenschaft, dass der Kopierschutz so gut ist, dass er oftmals nicht mal die Originale DVD/CD unterstützt. Vom ISO Image ganz zu schweigen. Da lagen die Chancen damals noch schlechter.



Also no cd crack findet man unter einer Minute... Sollte man aber wie gesagt NICHT machen wenn man im schönen Deutschland wohnt, da man sich damit strafbar macht!


----------

